# Sensor and ECM location on 2004 Goat



## Jondster (Dec 28, 2004)

Location/idenification of ECM, IAT, CTS sensors and lines. Anybody have a link to where I can find information regarding this on the 2004 LS1 ?


----------



## Jondster (Dec 28, 2004)

Was this a stupid question ? Or was it REALLY Hard ? I can't tell with the deafening silence.


----------

